# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Problme avec SQLite : Database locked

## albert55

Salut,
J'ai dvelopp une application avec MySql et pour des raisons de dploiement je tourne vers SQLite. J'ai modifi mon fichier de configuration hibernate et j'ai cr la classe SQLiteDialect mais j'ai une exception qui est leve : Database locked.

J'ai cherch  propos de cette exception et a parait tre leve  cause de plusieurs connexions en mme temps alors que j'ai modif mon code pour fermer la session et la session factory aprs chaque transaction mais sans succs. Je vous communique la trace de l'exception ainsi que mon code. Merci pour votre aide  ::):  



```

```

Mon fichier de configuration est le suivant : hibernate.config.xml


```

```

et la classe SQLiteDialec :


```

```

Un exemple d'une classe DAOImpl que j'utilise :


```

```

----------

